# Awesome and Frightening Creatures



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 21, 2007)

Why did God make the shark? It is a memorizing and lethal predator that sends awe and shivers down my spine.

Check out these amazing pics:

Shark pictures show amazing killing display - Telegraph


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 23, 2007)

They are pussycats compared to our adversaries the demons. They're only hunters, while our foes burn with brilliant malice. Thank God the Lion of Judah is infinitely more fearsome than these spirit creatures, and His Spirit dwells in us, our strength and wisdom.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2007)

You can watch them on YouTube as well. (Not for everybody.)

[video=youtube;XCWT-tBLnD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCWT-tBLnD8[/video]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Nov 23, 2007)

I believe south africa the only place in the world where you can see jumping great whites. I wanted to take a boat out and see them when I was there, but few people wanted to take the trip and there was a recent killing by a great white off a local beach so everyone was scared of the water.


----------

